# Any tips on what to ask at post BFN IVF clinic meeting?



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, i've got a post failed cycle meeting with the clinic tomorrow. Does anyone have any tips on what to ask? My first one was rather quick and they just said they would try new drugs for my send round.

Have people asked for advice on improving eggs or if anything can be done differently to get to blasto? 

Thanks


----------



## Writers_of_note (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi Rio

I have only had one failed cycle and my questions centred around whether or not it was worth us continuing with treatment given my poor response to the drugs. It's a bit of a 'how long is a piece of string' question and I didn't really get the answer I wanted so I suppose my advice is to think carefully about whether you want (and are able) to keep going with treatment. I think we all want certainties and something concrete to cling to after a failed cycle but there really aren't any I don't think. Well not for me anyway. I would probably ask about what the change of meds did for you and what they would do on round 3 if you were to go ahead. 
I'm sorry for your BFN. Good luck.


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you. will do x


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Rio, 

Sorry for your bfn cycles  

I see from your signature that you have stage 4 endo (like me). Not sure if it's appropriate for you (as it depends on your ovarian reserve), but a long downreg for 2-3 months prior to EC can massively improve success rates in women with endometriosis. It's thought that improves egg quality, as the inflammatory chemicals in the pelvic area are reduced and thereby not affecting the eggs. 

Also, you asked about getting to blastocyst - slow growing embryos after day 3 can be a sign of high DNA fragmentation. Did your embryos stop developing before or after day 3? 

Also, it might be worth asking about your tubes and if they are in good health. Blocked tubes are common in stage 4 endo, and can reduce implantation if there is a hydrosalpinx in them (which I had for at least 2 transfers before they were discovered)

Bestof luck, hope you get some answers.


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Rio sorry about your recent failed cycle. This is a very hard journey. Big hugs. I suggest you read Agate's 'learn from your failed cycle' thread as it's an excellent resource with all the info you should need. Here's a link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Good luck!

Westies xx


----------



## Writers_of_note (Oct 3, 2016)

IloveWesties said:


> Hi Rio sorry about your recent failed cycle. This is a very hard journey. Big hugs. I suggest you read Agate's 'learn from your failed cycle' thread as it's an excellent resource with all the info you should need. Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0
> 
> ...


this is really useful! thanks


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks all, great suggestions. x


----------

